# couple for the shelf



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 24, 2008)

i picked up a few bottles of late. one of them is in the tumbler, but i thought i'd share pics of the other two. the amber whiskey is a Perrines Pure Barley Malt from Philly. it was inexpensive and a nice go-with for the other Perrines I dug 30 years ago. the other is a Quaker Bitters. i think the guy said he found it in a barn. 

 Jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 24, 2008)

this is the one i dug up in Jim Thorpe back in the day. the embossing is kinda kewl with the crossed bushels of barley. 

 Jim


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 24, 2008)

Dr. Flints 
 Quaker Bitters
 Providence  RI


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Aug 24, 2008)

front


----------



## Bottleboy Davey (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi, if you go to my profile picture you will see this exact bottle, only in a darker color.
Davey


----------



## RelicRaker (Oct 27, 2017)

buzzkutt033 said:


> the embossing is kinda kewl with the crossed bushels of barley.



Very cool. Love when there's some graphics.


----------



## RIBottleguy (Oct 29, 2017)

I remember that Dr. Flint's with the lightning stopper from Ebay lol.  I always wondered why someone would put that stopper on a bitters bottle.


----------

